# Skavinjer Sweepers



## nightowl

Anybody know is this company still in business?Anyone have experience with their sweepers good or bad?Thanks


----------



## hickslawns

I owned one once. Not sure if they are still in business. It was "okay". Not sure if they have redesigned them since 06 when I bought my 2005. I went thru 2 rear engines. It was a poor design. When it was out of warranty, I redesigned it. Picked up better than ever and I quit replacing engines every 9 months. Best thing that happened to that truck was a lady running a stop sign and totaling it. Scary moment for a business owner. Thankfully my guy wasn't seriously injured despite the fact the truck was rolled. I was really impressed with it initially. Since moving on to other trucks, I realize how weak the suction was in that thing. Replacing pick up cables is common maintenance. Not hard. Just common. Rust was an issue. Not really dogging the thing. It was simply high maintenance for us. Then again, I haven't owned a sweeper truck yet that wasn't.


----------

